# Muzzel Loading Shotgun ?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone hunting with a black powder scattergun these days?

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have but not currently. I had a 12 gauge Peterosoli that was factory full choke and would take light eight gauge loads. I shot two ounces of shot with 100 gr powder.

When I first got the shotgun I couldn't get a wad down the full choke barrel. I took it to a local shop that worked on semi trucks. I asked if any of the mechanics had a king pin reamer. When I told them I wanted a shotgun reamed out only one guy had the nerve to try, and only if I stood beside him and miked it every couple revolutions. We opened one barrel to .715 and the other to .720. I then purchased a brake cylinder home and put it on a drill at home. I think I put a whole day into honing that barrel and I doubt I removed more than .001 inch. Then I got out the valve grinding compound the second day. After jug choking the wad went in easily and I had a nice pattern to 30 yards.

I had the shotgun for a couple years, but that was back in the day that if I wanted a new gun I had to trade one off. Now it would be nice to have again.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a Cabela's double 12 with a strait stock on it. Nice gun. Even has screw in choke tubes. I just got away from shooting it much, but it'd be a hoot to take out for birds here in NoDak.

Thanks for the reply.
Dan


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a Navy Arms 12ga. SXS that I take out occasionally. I intend to use it more. I also have a recently acquired 20 ga. (.62 cal.) flintlock fowling gun that mounts like it was fitted for me. It has a 42" bbl. and I've been hunting the thick stuff, so it has stayed home. Maybe next weekend....
Pete


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have the Cabelas double 12 (made by pedersoli) also. I use it all the time. Used it on Geese, Ducks, Pheasants, Partridge and Grouse. I carry it around more than my pump now.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I do not currently have one, but have plans for one. I would love to try it out goose hunting.

Im going to build a fusil-de-chasse smoothbore this summer which would double nicely as more of a fowler than a true shotgun.


----------



## Rock Fish (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a 10 ga. with choke tubes from Cabela's. However the barrels weren't regulated even close. The right barrel shot low and the left was about 25" to the left of the right barrel. If you purchase one make sure you can return it if it has this type of problem.


----------



## bigboytwo (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 12ga flintlock that was custom made from a L.C. Smith single barrel trap gun. It was built to turkey hunt with. Choke is extremely tight. But this gun is a peice of artwork. Beatiful to look out and fun to hunt with. One of a kind!!


----------

